

Learn PHP from Scratch or outsource?  - mrducky

Hi,
<i></i>I would like to apologise upfront if the question has been asked and answered before. If you have the link please send it to me!! <i></i><p>I'm am considering developing an e-commerce/community site using PHP or AJAX. The only issue is that I have no web programming skills though I have dabbled in VB, Delphi and Haskell. I also did a little MS Access application development, though I must admit database programming is not my strength!
Furthermore, my constraint is time and funding. I do not want to pay too much to develop this.
Do you think I should outsource this programming to say, elance.com? I'm worried about intellectual property as well as having to continue to upgrade my site as I get feedback.
Your suggestions are appreciated!
======
mixmax
I did this exact thing - learning php, mysql and a bit of javascript from
scratch to do a site. My experience was that if you put some effort into it
it's not that hard.

The sites that I have used as references are primarily <http://www.php.net>,
<http://www.w3schools.com> and <http://www.mysql.com/>

And of course this site that will answer all my questions if only I know how
to ask: <http://www.google.com>

Good luck :-)

~~~
dkd
i'll 2nd that...

it's not hard... just give a couple of days and you will be up and running
Apache/PHP/Mysql in no time... coz having done some programming will help the
process...

------
uruzseven
Give it up, you're going to fail. If you have to ask something like that
you've already lost. It's obvious you're just in it for the cash.

You can get a loan and have someone do it for you which would just make you a
VC or make it yourself. For the latter to work you need to be a geek with
talent and tenacity. The sort of person who wouldn't need to ask that question
for support.

In the end, less than %1 will make it and you will probably not fall into that
1%. If you really wanted to create something you would be coding, reading, and
getting your hands dirty.

~~~
rms
This is unnecessarily harsh.

~~~
uruzseven
But he needs blow to the head. I'm pretty sure Edison didn't walk around
asking people similar questions.

People are surprising similar in all walks of life. People will read tons of
articles about working out and never set foot in a gym. I know people with
dozens of books on programming but don't know what a pointer is.

It's procrastination plain and simple. If you don't have the get up and go,
you'll be a loser asking others for assistance in getting your business going.

------
mrducky
Thanks so far for the feedback: \- mixmax: I have already bought some books to
teach myself, but am finding it hard to concentrate! It has been a while since
I have had to do any technical learning. \- uruzseven: To a certain extent,
everyone is doing it for the money. After all, I did mention that the site was
going to be an "ecommerce/community site".:) I believe my question was a fair
one as I have not had experience in web programming, but am interested, now
that I am in between jobs.

------
bkrausz
Learning to program well is a valuable skill that is well worth the time
invested into it. For however long it takes to learn you free yourself from
needing others to do all of your future development (sans time constraints of
course).

------
willphipps
Learn PHP. I started trying a while ago, it doesn't take that long to build a
basic application so you can at least get a prototype going.

------
rms
How are you going to build the community?

~~~
mrducky
Were you referring to the strategy of increasing the community size or from an
implementation perspective?

~~~
rms
Increasing the community size

